# Skype Support Group



## RussellOtter (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello SAS my name is Russell and have Generalized Anxiety, Panic Attack Disorder, and Agoraphobia. I'm having a lot of trouble coping as of late I'd like other people to talk to. 

So I want to start a Skype Group for anyone who wants to
-Share their experiences with Anxiety
-Talk to people dealing with similar problems
-Ask for advice on how to cope with Anxiety
-Listen to other peoples journey with Anxiety

I'm sure their are other things that we would do in a skype group but that's what comes to mind. If anyone's interested, my skype is Russell_teh_ottah.
You can add me and I'll add you to the group.


----------

